# Is this Vodafone package misleading?



## colin79ie (9 Feb 2010)

I just changed to Vodafone from anothe home phone and broadband provider. I asked about their packages and was told the home package, 3Mb broadband, unlimited local/national/uk calls and 200 mins to vodafone numbers was €45 per month. I thought that was reasonable so I went ahead with it. I was then told that because I am a billpay mobile customer, I can receive a discount of €5 per month. Great stuff I thought.

After signing up to this offer, they then read back what I had signed up for and the free UK calls were gone. I asked why and was told that the free UK calls did not apply with the discount for being a billpay mobile customer. So the fiver a month saved is not saved if you phone the UK, incl. N.I. Luckily I dont, but be aware.


----------



## ardmacha (9 Feb 2010)

The Vodafone website does not seem to suggest that calls to Britain are included in the package 
http://www.vodafone.ie/homebroadband/?ts=1265759356848

calls to NI landlines should be included anyhow as "national" calls.


----------

